# First time dressage writing - any tips?



## MissSBird (19 March 2009)

Hi guys

I've got the opportunity to write for the first time at a dressage event on Sunday. I've to write for the novice test. It is affiliated bd but there's an unaffiliated section running along side at the same time - will be interesting to see if theirs a remarkable difference in the tests.

So I was wondering if anyone had any tips for me? I plan on doing my best to make my writing legible...

Thanks!


----------



## Nailed (19 March 2009)

draw a sqaure or circle instead of righting the word.

Make sure they giv eyou the mar then the comment or it could all go wrong.

Lou x


----------



## TGM (19 March 2009)

If the sheets are already written up with competitor name and number, do double-check that you have the right sheet for the right competitor, and don't assume that all the competitors will be coming into the arena in the correct running order!


----------



## hellspells (19 March 2009)

Lots of abbreviations 1/4's in or 1/2 circle to small - shapes as said above.

If all else fails ask - sometimes even the judges forget to give you marks so much better to ask them.


----------



## BigRed (19 March 2009)

Make sure that you write the word rhythm on your hand, judges love the word and you will forget how to spell it after a few sheets.


----------



## pootler (19 March 2009)

You beat me to it Tracey01 -  so true!


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (19 March 2009)

Learn the test as you may be asked by the judge to confirm someone has gone wrong, go to the loo before you start, wrap up warm (because it might not be), take a drink, take some nibbles (always endears you to judge), take plenty of spare pens and check they work, read up on the rule book  especially if self stewarding as you may need to check for boots, grakles, bits - especially if non-aff section is running under BD rules, don't be afraid to check with the judge if you think you are getting confused with which mark and comment goes in which box....and have fun &amp; learn a lot!


----------



## pootler (19 March 2009)

Also I tend to write the score number in the box the second the judge tells it to me, I figure it is ok if the comment doesn't get onto the sheet but is a nightmare if the score is missed out for any reason.


----------



## Chloe_GHE (19 March 2009)

take a spare pen!


----------



## kerilli (19 March 2009)

most judges will give you the mark for a movement, then the comment, so you get into a pattern very quickly. refrain from making any comments yourself! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




abbreviations are your friends: thru = through, O = circle, diff, 1/4s, etc etc.
as above, you will have to write "rhythm" until you forget how to spell it!
it's very educational, enjoy!


----------



## mik (19 March 2009)

ask the judge if he/she has any preferences before you begin.


----------



## misterjinglejay (19 March 2009)

Oh, blimey, I've got to do one soon - maybe I'll be ill. There's an awful lot to remember, good luck MSB


----------



## scotsmare (19 March 2009)

It's good when you get into it - once the first few are passed you'll have settled into a (no pun intended) rhythm!

Nothing really to add as the others have covered it other than it's a great education in how not to ride sometimes but you will pick up loads of tips that you can transfer to your own test riding.

Have Fun


----------



## GDB (19 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
most judges will give you the mark for a movement, then the comment,  

[/ QUOTE ]



Do they??? I never do... my comments come as the movement progresses... then the mark.

Make sure that even if you miss the comment, the mark is written down. Dont panic if you miss something, you can always go back and never be afraid to say you have missed a comment.
Clear writting with abbreviations... the first time a word is said e.g rhythm, you should write it in full, thereafter you can abbreviate.
Once the test it done, unclip the sheet and hand it to the judge.
Ask at the start of the comp is the judge wants you to keep the collectives, these can go down the right hand side of the running order, always useful in a big class.
Try to concentrate and not offer your opinion on the test in front of you, so annoying when you are trying to concentrate.
Lastly, enjoy yourself, you will be amazed what you can see from C. You can ask questions after the test, most judged are happy to explain the reason for a given mark. I often explain something as I go along.

Good Luck!!


----------



## lucretia (19 March 2009)

speaking as a judge, i always talk to my writer before i start nad make sure they are comfy. all judges have their little ways. I am really easy as it happens! most judges will comment first then mark, but the most important to thing to get down is the mark. use any abriviations you like as mentioned above, dont worry about your spelling, as long as the meaning is clear.
  some judges will want a record of the collectives kept (not me as it happens), write them alongside the names your entry list. 
   The main thing is dont panic! the best judges will not forget you havent done it before and keep their comment alot more succinct than they might when using a dead exp person, particularly now the tests have alot more movemments in them than when i started doing it.


----------



## Goya (19 March 2009)

Occasionally the judge will miss a mark so don't be afraid to say so  politely.
Some judges like to say a lot and some not much. In my experience they say the comments then give a mark. 
To reiterate-make sure you have the correct number for the horse in front of you.
I do quite a bit and I love it. You can learn so much as to what judges are looking for.


----------



## Jane01 (19 March 2009)

Agree with lots of the hints - take a good size clip board to lean on. Plus can be useful to have something box shaped under that to raise the clip board off your lap.  Don't get carried away watching!!


----------



## MissSBird (19 March 2009)

If I remember from competing at the show (its a monthly regular slot) the judges have the luxury of proper huts with a desk for leaning on!

Thanks for all the advice - I'll try and remember it all!


----------



## madeleine1 (4 November 2011)

hi people

thanks for sharing all these tips as i am writing for north lincs riding club tomorrow and im excited and nervous i so dont want to mess up. but have made a list of things to make sure i do from the stuff you have writen so thanks


----------



## kerilli (4 November 2011)

GDB is right, i misremembered, it's 'comment, then mark' for a movement. 
it's really good fun actually, and very educational... enjoy!


----------



## Capriole (4 November 2011)

BigRed said:



			Make sure that you write the word rhythm on your hand, judges love the word and you will forget how to spell it after a few sheets.
		
Click to expand...


what I was going to say 

I write it on a bit of paper and stick it on the dash. Its one of those words that starts looking wrong however you spell it, after a few tests


----------



## monkeymad (4 November 2011)

Take at least two spare pens!  Many years ago when I was a teenager I was asked to write for a judge, I didn't even think to take a pen and she was really annoyed that I didn't have one.  (The first competitor was trotting round the arena waiting to start her test)! I scurried off out of the car and eventually found one and scurried back to the waiting and somewhat irritated judge who promptly tooted her horn and the first competitor started her test.  Imagine my despair when the bl**dy  biro then dried up and wouldn't write half way down the testsheet!!!  I didn't dare say anything until the end of the test and the judge looked like she was going to explode at me!!  That was a good 15 years ago and I still cringe remembering it!


----------



## madeleine1 (4 November 2011)

monkeymad said:



			Take at least two spare pens!  Many years ago when I was a teenager I was asked to write for a judge, I didn't even think to take a pen and she was really annoyed that I didn't have one.  (The first competitor was trotting round the arena waiting to start her test)! I scurried off out of the car and eventually found one and scurried back to the waiting and somewhat irritated judge who promptly tooted her horn and the first competitor started her test.  Imagine my despair when the bl**dy  biro then dried up and wouldn't write half way down the testsheet!!!  I didn't dare say anything until the end of the test and the judge looked like she was going to explode at me!!  That was a good 15 years ago and I still cringe remembering it!
		
Click to expand...

eek im gonna take like 20 pens with me


----------



## coss (4 November 2011)

i regularly do it for a judge i'm friends with - she always takes the pens/clipboards and takes me there  Make sure you turn your phone off or put on silent! 
As above - usually comment then mark. Sometimes the judge will miss a comment/mark and come back to it at the end. I try and use a different colour of pen to the judge so its clearer that you've written the comments etc.
tick the people off the running order as they come in as it means you can keep track of how on time you are - that's the judge's job but they may ask you. if an entrant is late - ie running out of order, you can put a dash next to their name then tick them later -that way if they don't turn up you know they haven't. All the judges i've written for have got into a rhythm and if you state you're interested in it they may well discuss things with you and then give you a brief comment to write. you'll also find that the judge will have favourite expressions and may get some giggles  If the mark is a 7 or above, it doesn't "need" a comment so if you've got a good test infront of you you'll probably end up writing less  its the judge's decision whether or not to comment though  
I prefer NOT to abbreviate unless really short of time/space - as above, some judges say a lot, and some don't. For "square halt" i would usually put a square but for the rest i write in correct english where possible. i don't have a problem with "rhythm" but "idle v idol"


----------

